
Sunset: Oracle closes down last Sun product lines - CrankyBear
http://www.zdnet.com/article/sun-set-oracle-closes-down-last-sun-product-lines/
======
sarajevo
The first round was in January, now September - they will need yet another cut
to completely close the Sun chapter.

